

Programming a Problem-Oriented-Language - sea6ear
http://www.colorforth.com/POL.htm

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Programming+a+Problem-
Oriented+Lan...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Programming+a+Problem-
Oriented+Language#!/story/forever/0/Programming%20a%20Problem-
Oriented%20Language)

